# Input on turn in boxes



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok guys I like some input and tips (if your willing to share) about how are boxes look….The brisket looks the worst cuz we were running out of time (presentation didn’t matter much cuz I knew it sucked)…Ok thanks in advance….


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2007)

too much green in the ribs and brisket.
Maybe trim off that little charred piece of chicken.
Other than that, I think it looks damn good...but
I'm not a judge.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2007)

OK, here goes, just remember you asked for this:

Chicken: It looks blotchy, uneven application of sauce or something, doesn't have a uniform appearance, except for size; they all appear to be about the same size. Garnish kind of plain, some parsley would have spruced that up a bit. It just doesn't jump out at you with any type of WOW, that looks great. (7or Eight)

Ribs: the box looks too crowded, you could have eliminated either the top or the bottom piece and it would have looked less cluttered. Better job on the garnish on this box, looks better than the chicken. I think the color looks fine, hard to see the meat, but it looks like some sauce smudging on the two side pieces on the meat. But overall, I'd give it an (Eight), it looks appealing to me.

Pork: Much better garnish job! That piece right in the center of the box, caught my eye right away. The bark pieces look good, the meat looks a little mushy, like you just grabbed a "clump" of it and put it in the box. (Seven)

Brisket: Well the meat looks dry, no uniformity is size of slice, looks like it was thrown together. Look at your pork box garnish and look at your brisket, you'd never guess it came from the same team. (Six)

That all being said, I'd eat the chicken, ribs and pork, the brisket I'd eat, just doesn't look as appetizing. Good backyard stuff, but comp quality lacking.

IMHO and you asked. Tell us what your actual scores were later on.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bruce about the pork looking a bit mushy.  I noticed that myself and I don't know diddly about judging turn in boxes.  

I would say Bruce is giving some honest feedback that I would appreciate if and when I ever compete.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the honest input... definitely helpful (and would appreciate more of the same).  

you're right on with the pork... a certain Mrs. Dog had a brainfart while prepping the meat and clumped it together.  Tried to pull it out and loosen it up but the damage was done.   :? 

So in general, should the entire outer edges be filled with green (like on the pork) with none of the box showing?  I guess I thought that was too much green....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 30, 2007)

In comparison, I would also like to see Bubba's turn ins.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2007)

Bubba's ribs and chicken turn in boxes.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/23 ... 8026ZYCjId


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bruce on this one Dave.  Nothing more to add.  Bubba's chicken looked real good.  Good concistant color and great garnish.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen a chicken box that looked better than Bubba's

certainly helps to know what I should aspire to.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 30, 2007)

My appearance scores on chicken were 878998
Ribs were 988688
Pork 986988
Brisket 999998

I thought the chicken was the bomb...appearance wise.  It was one of the few things I liked about my turn ins.

Witt, I really liked the frame on the pork.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 30, 2007)

The only thing I would add or reinforce was the frame on the pork box.  It looks clean and well done.  We're thinking of eliminating the appearance of green leaf lettuce completly. 

Building boxes looks pretty easy in the pictures.  Everybody has the best intentions when they walk up to the table.  I'm considering a camera mounted over the table hooked up to a monitor so we can see the box.  It'll never happen.   I'm a simple guy.  I did think Finney had a pretty ingenious idea.  8) 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> My appearance scores on chicken were 878998
> Ribs were 988688
> Pork 986988
> Brisket 999998
> ...



How the heck do 5 people see 8 or 9 and one sees a 6? Two times that happened to you Bubba. Did the 6 have his glasses?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> ok, here's my input.
> 
> chicken - i like the way thighs are placed in the box.  they are all similar in size and shape.  like bruce said though the color looks blotchy and the garnish is sparse.
> 
> ...


The brush and the sauce my have been the issue...I used a silicone brush and the sauce was on the runny side...


----------



## Unity (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen this Brian guy brushing on sauce -- he's one meticulous brusher.   





--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice Crocs you got there Brian, same ones I've got. Comfy little things.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 31, 2007)

You got to watch them holey Crocs when your runnin' a stick burner, or a Stumps.  Stray coals or hot grease can make them very uncomfortable.   I recomend either Birkenstocks or Klogs.  Both very good shoes.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 31, 2007)

Instead of commenting, i'll just show pics to compare










Chicken n ribs were top tens, pork n brisket were better than average scores


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry, brisket must have got eaten   Will put up tonite!


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave,

 I havent read anyones post but here's my opinions as a comp cook with over 40 contests cooked and as a KCBS judge with about 20 BBQ and NEBS grilling contests judger or table captained.

Chicken looks good I'd give it an 8. You couls evean up the lettice a little on the right but it's primarally a meat contest. You might want to shine up the meat with something.

Ribs looked nice, nothing special just nice 7.Lettice looks ok but meat looks dry. I know you shouldent score dryness on the apearence score but if they look dry it isnt as apiyizing  to me.

Pork, Lettice looks great, once again ity needs a shine. My eyes focus on the piece in the center that has some strings of meat covering the bark. I'd score 7-8

Brisket looks bad to me I'g give it a 5 (below average) It's sloppy, unevean meat and unevean sauce.


----------

